# News Anchor FAIL Compilation 2012



## Blake Bowden (Oct 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;pqJpf6tidn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqJpf6tidn0&feature=related[/video]​


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't care who you are. That's funny right there.


----------



## Trip (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes it is I got to share this with others.


----------

